# The Yliaster Free Crafting Service (closed)



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 19, 2020)

*This shop will be open or closed depending on if I'm available, busy, or asleep!
Please, PLEASE don't ask for my services when it's closed, there's usually a good reason if it's closed!  Just ask when I'm open, this shop isn't going anywhere.*

I've been learning a lot of DIY recipes, so I thought, why not?

1.  The crafting service is free!  I'm not looking for tips, just to help people out.  If I want profit, I got an entire hybrid selling shop for that.
2.  However, I expect you to provide the materials.  I'll craft the maximum you'll give me, so don't give me a full stack of hardwood if you want one log bench or you'll end up with six instead.
3.  I need to visit your island, sorry but I'm way too protective of my flowers to invite others lol.
4.  I also have a section dedicated to free dupe DIYs so you can, well, do it yourself!



Spoiler: Tools



Golden Watering Can (gold nugget x1, watering can x1)
Golden Wand (gold nugget x2, star fragment x3)
Star Wand (large star fragment x1, star fragment x3)
Bamboo Wand (young spring bamboo x6, star fragment x3)
Wand (star fragment x2)
Tree-branch wand (tree branch x5, star fragment x3)
Iron wand (iron nugget x3, star fragment x3)
Windflower wand (orange windflower x1, star fragment x3)
Mums wand (yellow mums x1, star fragment x3)
Cosmos wand (white cosmos x1, star fragment x3)
Tulip wand (red tulips x1, star fragment x3)
Rose wand (red roses x1, star fragment x3)
Pansy wand (yellow pansies x1, star fragment x3)
Hyacinth wand (pink hyacinths x1, star fragment x3)
Lily wand (white lilies x1, star fragment x3)





Spoiler: Wooden Housewares



Campfire (tree branch x3)
Bonfire (campfire x1, wood x10)
Tiki torch (tree branch x5, wood x5
Scarecrow (tree branch x3, clump of weeds x5)
Simple DIY workbench (hardwood x5, iron nugget x1)
Mini DIY workbench (wood x3, hardwood x3, softwood x3, iron nugget x2)
Wooden chair (wood x6)
Wooden mini table (wood x6)
Wooden end table (wood x8)
Wooden low table (wood x10)
Wooden table (wood x15)
Wooden wardrobe (wood x12)
Wooden chest (wood x16)
Wooden simple bed (wood x18)
Wooden double bed (wood x30)
Wood full-length mirror (wood x5, iron nugget x1)
Log stool (hardwood x4)
Log bench (hardwood x5)
Wild log bench (hardwood x8)
Log dining table (hardwood x15)
Log round table (hardwood x15)
Log garden lounge (hardwood x12)
Log extra-long sofa (log sofa x2)
Log stakes (wood x3)
Wooden-block chair (wooden-block toy x1, softwood x3)
Wooden-block bench (wooden-block toy x1, softwood x4)
Wooden-block table (wooden-block toy x1, softwood x8)
Wooden-block bed (wooden-block toy x1, softwood x17)
Wooden-block bookshelf (wooden-block toy x1, softwood x3)
Wooden-block stereo (wooden-block toy x1, softwood x5, iron nugget x2)
Plain sink (wood x6, clay x4, iron nugget x1)
Plain wooden shop sign (wood x6)
Natural garden chair (hardwood x6, iron nugget x2)
Natural garden table (hardwood x9, iron nugget x3)
Rocking chair (wood x3, softwood x5)
Swinging bench (wood x5, softwood x7)
Grass standee (wood x2, softwood x2)
Hedge standee (wood x2, softwood x3)
Mountain standee (wood x4, softwood x5)
Tree standee (wood x5, softwood x8)
Trophy case (hardwood x24, gold nugget x3, iron nugget x6)
Clackerkart (hardwood x2, softwood x6)
Rocking horse (softwood x5)
Birdcage (wood x8)
Music stand (hardwood x8)
Doghouse (wood x10, hardwood x7)
Barrel (wood x5, iron nugget x2)
Wooden bucket (wood x3, iron nugget x1)
Butter churn (wood x4, iron nugget x2)
Birdhouse (wood x2, softwood x5)
Garden wagon (white hyacinths x3, red cosmos x3, yellow roses x3, wood x8, iron nugget x2)
Stall (wood x12)
Signpost (hardwood x2, softwood x3)
Angled signpost (hardwood x2, softwood x3)
Destinations signpost (hardwood x4, softwood x8)
Sleigh (wood x8)





Spoiler: Other Housewares



Tire Toy (old tire x1)
Tire Stack (old tire x3)
Raccoon figurine (clay x6)
Brick oven (clay x8, iron nugget x2, wood x6)
Brick well (clay x8, wood x5, flimsy shovel x1)
Silo (iron nugget x12, hardwood x6, clay x12, stone x12)
Stone table (stone x8)
Birdbath (stone x6)
Drinking fountain (stone x8, iron nugget x2)
Fountain (drinking fountain x1, stone x20, iron nugget x8)
Garden rock (stone x15)
Mossy garden rock (stone x15, clump of weeds x15)
Tall garden rock (stone x60)
Stone arch (stone x90)
Sauna heater (stone x6, iron nugget x3, wood x3)
Simple well (stone x15, flimsy shovel x1)
Outdoor bath (stone x20, shovel x1)
Wave breaker (stone x10, clay x10)
Zen-style stone (stone x30)
Stone lion-dog (stone x24)
Stone tablet (stone x12)
Tall lantern (stone x18)
Iron garden chair (iron nugget x3)
Iron garden table (iron nugget x5)
Iron garden bench (iron nugget x8)
Iron work table (iron nugget x10)
Iron closet (iron nugget x12)
Iron shelf (iron nugget x14)
Standard umbrella stand (iron nugget x3)
Gong (iron nugget x6, wood x5)
Water pump (iron nugget x2, clay x6)
Jail bars (iron nugget x5)
Barbell (iron nugget x10)
Iron frame (iron nugget x20)
Manhole cover (iron nugget x3)
Ironwood chair (wood x3, iron nugget x2)
Ironwood dresser (wood x7, iron nugget x4)
Ironwood table (wood x12, iron nugget x6)
Ironwood low table (wood x6, iron nugget x4)
Ironwood bed (wood x20, iron nugget x10)
Ironwood cupboard (wood x12, iron nugget x8, hardwood dresser x1)
Ironwood kitchenette (wood x4, iron nugget x3, ironwood dresser x1, cutting board x1)
Ironwood DIY workbench (wood x12, iron nugget x6, mini DIY workbench x1)
Garden bench (wood x12, iron nugget x4)
Hay bed (clump of weeds x20)
Orange end table (orange x10, wood x4)
Peach chair (peach x10, wood x5)
Pear wardrobe (pear x10, wood x5)
Pear bed (pear x10, softwood x6)
Apple chair (apple x10, wood x4)
Juicy-apple TV (apple x10, iron nugget x2)
Palm-tree lamp (coconut x4, wood x4, clay x4)
Beekeeper's hive (wasp nest x3, wood x5)
Tiny Library (book x3, wood x5)
Wooden bookshelf (book x5, wood x10)
Scattered papers (document stack x1)
Cardboard chair (cardboard box x1)
Cardboard table (cardboard box x4)
Cardboard bed (cardboard box x4)
Large cardboard boxes (cardboard box x5)
Pile of zen cushions (zen cushion x3)
Oil-barrel bathtub (oil barrel x1, campfire x1, stone x2)
Giant teddy bear (Papa bear x1, Mama bear x1, Baby bear x1)
Street piano (upright piano x1, painting set x1)
Robot hero (rocket x1, gold armor x1, rusted part x30, iron nugget x90, gold nugget x10)
Bamboo stool (bamboo piece x5)
Bamboo bench (bamboo piece x8)
Bamboo partition (bamboo piece x7, stone x6)
Bamboo shelf (bamboo piece x15)
Hearth (bamboo piece x2, iron nugget x5, clay x4, hardwood x5)
Deer scare (bamboo piece x3, stone x8, clump of weeds x3)
Bamboo floor lamp (bamboo piece x8)
Bamboo speaker (bamboo piece x3, iron nugget x1)
Bamboo stopblock (bamboo piece x3)
Shell stool (cowrie x5)
Shell fountain (giant clam x5, stone x3)
Shell table (sand dollar x7, clay x3)
Shell bed (giant clam x5, clay x3, stone x4)
Shell partition (venus comb x4, conch x4)
Mum cushion (yellow mums x3, clump of weeds x10)
Cosmos shower (pink cosmos x5, iron nugget x3)
Rose bed (red roses x10, wood x5)
Pansy table (yellow pansies x5, hardwood x3)
Lily record player (white lilies x5, iron nugget x3, wood x3)
Flower stand (red roses x1, pink roses x2, orange roses x2, white lilies x2, yellow lilies x1, purple windflowers x4)





Spoiler: Misc.



Wooden-block toy (softwood x3)
Ringtoss (wood x2, softwood x2)
Matryoshka (softwood x5)
Wooden fish (wood x3)
Cutting board (hardwood x2, iron nugget x1)
Decoy duck (softwood x4)
Firewood (wood x8)
Wooden toolbox (softwood x4, iron nugget x2)
Recycled-can thumb piano (empty can x1, wood x1, iron nugget x1)
Trash bags (empty can x1, boot x1, old tire x1)
Modeling clay (clay x2)
Unglazed dish set (clay x3)
Classic pitcher (clay x4)
Pot (clay x5)
Aroma pot (clay x3)
Kettlebell (iron nugget x5)
Succulent plant (clump of weeds x10, empty can x1)
Terrarium (clump of weeds x12, iron nugget x1)
Cherry speakers (cherry x10, iron nugget x2)
Peach surprise box (peach x10, softwood x4)
Coconut juice (coconut x1)
Fruit basket (apple x1, pear x1, cherry x1, orange x1, peach x1)
Infused-water dispenser (apple x2, pear x2, cherry x2, orange x2, peach x2, coconut x2)
Stack of books (book x5)
Magazine rack (magazine x2, wood x4)
Stacked magazines (magazine x6)
Document stack (scattered papers x1)
Bamboo candle-holder (bamboo piece x3, clay x2)
Bamboo sphere (bamboo piece x3)
Bamboo lunch box (bambo piece x4)
Shell lamp (giant clam x2, clay x3)
Shell speaker (conch x3, iron nugget x2)
Windflower fan (red windflowers x3, iron nugget x2)
Hyacinth lamp (purple hyacinths x5, clay x3)





Spoiler: Wall-mounted



Tree branch wreath (tree branch x10)
Wooden-block wall clock (wooden-block toy x1, softwood x2, iron nugget x1)
Key holder (wood x3, iron nugget x1)
Boomerang (hardwood x3)
Wooden-plank sign (hardwood x5)
Fossil doorplate (fossil x1, stone x2)
Iron wall lamp (iron nugget x4, clay x2)
Iron wall rack (iron nugget x3, clay x1)
Iron doorplate (iron nugget x2)
Crest doorplate (iron nugget x4)
Ironwood clock (wood x2, iron nugget x2)
Floral swag (clump of weeds x10)
Potted ivy (clump of weeds x5, clay x5)
Hanging terrarium (clump of weed x12, iron nugget x4)
Orange wall-mounted clock (orange x10, wood x2)
Coconut wall planter (coconut x1, clump of weeds x5)
Fruit wreath (apple x2, pear x1, cherry x3, orange x3, peach x1)
Bamboo wall decoration (bamboo piece x1)
Tulip wreath (red tulips x3, yellow tulips x3, white tulips x3)
Rose wreath (red roses x3, white roses x3, yellow roses x3)
Dark rose wreath (black roses x3, purple roses x6)
Blue rose wreath (blue roses x10)
Hyacinth wreath (white hyacinths x3, red hyacinths x3, yellow hyacinths x3)
Cool hyacinth wreath (orange hyacinths x3, blue hyacinths x3, pink hyacinths x3)
Lily wreath (white lilies x3, red lilies x3, yellow lilies x3)
Fancy lily wreath (orange lilies x3, pink lilies x3, yellow lilies x3)





Spoiler: Wallpaper/Floors/Rugs



Wooden-mosiac wall (wood x15)
Wild-wood wall (wood x15)
Brown herringbone wall (softwood x15)
Wooden-knot wall (hardwood x15)
Cabin wall (hardwood x15)
Garbage-heap wall (empty can x2, boot x2, old tire x2)
Garbage-heap flooring (empty can x2, boot x2, old tire x2)
Steel flooring (iron nugget x7)
Jungle wall (clump of weeds x15, wood x3, hardwood x3, softwood x3)
Woodland wall (clump of weeds x15, softwood x9)
Jungle flooring (clump of weeds x10, clay x10)
Orange rug (orange x6)
Cherry wall (cherry x20)
Cherry rug (cherry x6)
Peach wall (peach x20)
Pear wall (pear x20)
Pear rug (pear x6)
Apple wall (apple x20)
Apple rug (apple x6)
Honeycomb wall (wasp nest x6)
Honeycomb flooring (wasp nest x5)
Classic-library wall (book x10)
Manga-library wall (magazine x10)
Stack-wood wall (hardwood x15)
Bamboo flooring (bamboo piece x15)
Shell rug (giant clam x3)





Spoiler: Equipment



Log pack (wood x3, hardwood x5)
Recycled boots (boot x2)
Knight's helmet (iron nugget x5)
Iron armor (iron nugget x8)
Leaf mask (clump of weeds x10)
Leaf umbrella (clump of weeds x15)
Straw umbrella hat (clump of weeds x10)
Bamboo hat (clump of weeds x10)
Traditional straw coat (clump of weeds x8)
Grass skirt (clump of weeds x7)
Green grass skirt (clump of weeds x7)
Knitted-grass backpack (clump of weeds x20)
Orange umbrella (orange x7)
Cherry hat (cherry x5)
Cherry dress (cherry x8)
Peach umbrella (peach x7)
Peach hat (peach x5)
Pear hat (pear x5)
Pear dress (pear x8)
Apple dress (apple x8)
Purple windflower crown (purple windflowers x6)
Dark tulip crown (black tulips x5)
Cute rose crown (pink roses x3, orange roses x3)
Gold rose crown (gold roses x6)
Pansy crown (red pansies x2, yellow pansies x2, white pansies x2)
Purple pansy crown (purple pansies x6)
Hyacinth crown (red hyacinths x4, yellow hyacinths x2, white hyacinths x2)
Cute lily crown (pink lilies x2, orange lilies x2, white lilies x2)





Spoiler: Other



Pitfall seed (clump of weeds x4, tree branch x6)
Vertical-board fence (wood x8)
Country fence (hardwood x6)
Spiky fence (hardwood x8)
Barbed-wire fence (hardwood x4, iron nugget x2)
Lattice fence (softwood x8)
Imperial fence (wood x6, softwood x4)
Brick fence (clay x6)
Stone fence (stone x4)
Iron-and-stone fence (stone x6, iron nugget x3)
Zen fence (iron nugget x3, clay x3, stone x3)
Rope fence (iron nugget x4)
Iron fence (iron nugget x6)
Straw fence (clump of weeds x10, wood x3)
Hedge (clump of weed x10, tree branch x5, stone x2)
Bamboo lattice fence (bamboo piece x6)





Spoiler: Gold and Celeste



Golden Seat (gold nugget x5)
Golden Casket (gold nugget x8)
Gold bars (gold nugget x3)
Golden dishes (gold nugget x1)
Golden candlestick (gold nugget x2)
Lucky gold cat (gold nugget x2, Lucky Cat x1)
Golden dung beetle (gold nugget x3)
Golden arowana model (gold nugget x3)
Golden gears (gold nugget x1, iron nugget x3)
Gold wall (gold nugget x4)
Gold-screen wall (gold nugget x2, screen wall x1)
Golden flooring (gold nugget x4)
Gold helmet (gold nugget x5)
Gold armor (gold nugget x8)

Crescent-moon chair (star fragment x7, large star fragment x1)
Moon (star fragment x15, large star fragment x1)
Asteroid (star fragment x5, stone x10)
Astronaut suit (star fragment x5, iron nugget x5)
Rocket (star fragment x10, iron nugget x20)
Satellite (star fragment x10, iron nugget x15)
Space shuttle (star fragment x5, iron nugget x10)
Crewed spaceship (star fragment x10, iron nugget x20)
Lunar lander (star fragment x10, iron nugget x15)
Lunar rover (star fragment x10, iron nugget x10, old tire x4)Bunn
Flying saucer (star fragment x15, iron nugget x10)
Aries rocking chair (star fragment x3, Aries fragment x2, gold nugget x1, stone x5)
Taurus bathtub (star fragment x3, Taurus fragment x2, gold nugget x1, stone x8)
Nova light (star fragment x5)
Star clock (star fragment x3, iron nugget x1)
Starry garland (star fragment x10)
Leo sculpture (star fragment x3, Leo fragment x2, gold nugget x2, stone x3)
Starry-sky wall (star fragment x5, large star fragment x1)
Starry wall (star fragment x5, large star fragment x1)
Sci-fi wall (star fragment x5, large star fragment x1)
Galaxy flooring (star fragment x5, large star fragment x1)
Lunar surface (star fragment x5, large star fragment x1)
Sci-fi flooring (star fragment x5, large star fragment x1)
Star head (star fragment x5)
Star pochette (star fragment x6)





Spoiler: Seasonal



Cherry-blossom wand (cherry-blossom petal x3, star fragment x3)
Cherry-blossom pond stone (stone x10, cherry-blossom petal x3)
Cherry-blossom-petal pile (cherry-blossom petal x5)
Cherry-blossom branches (cherry blossom petal x8, tree branch x4, clay x5)
Outdoor picnic set (cherry blossom petal x10)
Blossom-viewing lantern (cherry-blossom petal x6, hardwood x4)
Cherry-blossom bonsai (cherry-blossom petal x6, hardwood x2, clump of weeds x3, clay x3)
Cherry-blossom flooring (cherry-blossom petal x10, clump of weeds x20)
Sakura-wood flooring (cherry-blossom petal x5, wood x10)
Cherry-blossom pochette (cherry-blossom petal x6)

Bamboo doll (young spring bamboo x6)
Green-leaf pile (young spring bamboo x1, clump of weeds x10)
Bamboo noodle slide (young spring bamboo x7, wood x3)
Streamer-basket set (young spring bamboo x6)
Bamboo-shoot lamp (young spring bamboo x4, bamboo shoot x5, clay x4)
Bamboo-grove wall (young spring bamboo x7, bamboo shoot x3)
Light bamboo rug (young spring bamboo x6)
Basket pack (young spring bamboo x6)
Pan flute (young spring bamboo x7)

Tropical vista (summer shell x5)

Bunny Day Wand (wobbling Zipper toy, star fragment x3)
Bunny Day stool (water egg x3)
Bunny Day table (earth egg x4)
Bunny Day Wardrobe (stone egg x4)
Bunny Day vanity (leaf egg x4)
Bunny Day bed (x1 of each egg type)
Bunny Day merry balloons (earth egg x1, leaf egg x1, sky egg x1)
Bunny Day festive balloons (stone egg x1, wood egg x1, water egg x1)
Bunny Day arch (x2 of each egg type)
Bunny Day lamp (wood egg x4)
Wobbling Zipper toy (x4 of each egg type)
Bunny Day clock (sky egg x3)
Bunny Day glowy garland (x1 of each egg type)
Bunny Day wreath (x1 of each egg type)
Bunny Day wall (x2 of each egg type)
Bunny Day flooring (x2 of each egg type)
Bunny Day rug (x1 of each egg type)
All egg shells (x2 of respective egg type)
All egg outfits (x3 of respective egg type)
All egg shoes (x2 of respective egg type)
Egg party hat (x2 of each egg type)
Egg party dress (x3 of each egg type)
Bunny Day crown (x1 of each egg type)
Bunny Day bag (x1 of each egg type)
Bunny Day fence (x1 of each egg type)


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 19, 2020)

I get duplicates looking to fill out my DIY list from my villagers, message in bottles, and balloons, so feel free to ask for a dupe!  All of these are completely free.

Wooden chair
Green-leaf pile
Pan flute x2
Golden arowana model
Clackercart
Wooden bucket
Natural garden table
Gold helmet
Tall garden rock
Ironwood bed
Golden candlestick
Tiki torch
Rocking horse
Aroma pot
Orange wall-mounted clock
Lily record player
Leaf umbrella
Gold flooring
Wooden-knot wall
Peach hat
Kettlebell x2
Tulip wreath
Juicy-apple TV
Wooden double bed
Peach surprise box x2
Log garden lounge
Wooden low table
Crest doorplate x3
Terrarium
Tree standee x2
Fossil doorplate
Stacked-wood wall
Ironwood bed
Stone table
Bamboo stopblock
Pear rug
Plain wooden shop sign
Wild log bench
Natural garden chair x2
Raccoon figurine
Rose bed
Palm-tree lamp
Wooden end table
Iron wall rack
Pitfall seed
Scattered papers
Shell speaker
Golden dung beetle
Bamboo lunchbox


----------



## Johnt (Apr 19, 2020)

Can you craft me a golden watering can please?


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 19, 2020)

@Johnt Sure thing!  That'll require a gold nugget and a watering can.  Just PM the dodocode whenever you're ready and I'll craft at the nearest DIY station (or at resident services, either or)


----------



## Trevorjs97 (Apr 19, 2020)

Can I please get a pansy table and a palm tree lamp?


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 19, 2020)

@Trevorjs97 sure thing!

for the pansy table, I'll need three yellow pansies and three hardwood, and I'll need four coconuts, four wood, and four clay for the palm tree lamp

feel free the send the code via DM when you're ready!


----------



## Trevorjs97 (Apr 19, 2020)

Okay, do you have the coconut juice by chance as well?


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 19, 2020)

@Trevorjs97 Unfortunately no, but it'll be added to the list once I get my hands on the DIY!


----------



## newleafjunkie (Apr 19, 2020)

Howdy! Could I order 2x cherry blossom petal pile & your fruit wreath duplicate? :0


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 19, 2020)

@newleafjunkie 
Sure thing!  Gonna go grab the DIY, and for the petal piles it'll require ten cherry blossom petals!  Feel free to DM the Dodocode at any time.


----------



## noammil (Apr 19, 2020)

Could I have you craft a golden watering can?


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 19, 2020)

@noammil 
Sure can, I'll need a gold nugget and a watering can to craft it!  Feel free to PM the code at your leisure.

To everyone who asked for my crafting services so far, I'm going to make dinner in thirty minutes, after that time I'll be AFK for a lil bit.


----------



## Taz (Apr 19, 2020)

is the fruit wreath still available?


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 19, 2020)

@Taz no sorry!  I forgot to take that out, but the other two are


----------



## Star Crossing (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi there! I was wondering if you could craft me a golden watering can and a palm tree lamp


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 19, 2020)

@Star Crossing
sure thing!  I'll need a gold nugget and a watering can for the golden watering can, and four coconuts, four wood, and four clay for the palm tree lamp

feel free to send the Dodocode via PM whenever you're ready!


----------



## Chibiusa (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi! Could you craft me two cutting boards? I'll PM you my code if you're available!


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 19, 2020)

@Chibiusa
yep, I'll need four hardwood and two iron nuggets to do so, I'll be available for another hour


----------



## Celes (Apr 19, 2020)

Hey, could you craft me 3 garden wagons?


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 19, 2020)

@Celes 
Sure thing, I'll need nine white hyacinths, nine red cosmos, nine yellow roses, twenty-four wood, and six iron nuggets to craft 'em all, feel free to PM the dodo code when you're ready


----------



## mhskala (Apr 19, 2020)

Would like the Palm tree lamp and ring toss if you’re available!


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 19, 2020)

@mhskala 
yep, I'll need four coconuts, four wood, and four clay for the palm tree lamp, and two wood and two softwood for the ringtoss

feel free to DM the code whenever you're ready


----------



## Zuicocku (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi! can you craft me 3 golden watering cans?


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 20, 2020)

@Zuicocku 

Sorry, but once I take care of the other person, I'm closing for the night, you're welcome to check again tomorrow though!


----------



## Zuicocku (Apr 20, 2020)

UmbreonRogue said:


> @Zui****u
> 
> Sorry, but once I take care of the other person, I'm closing for the night, you're welcome to check again tomorrow though!


aw, that's unfortunate. I'll be sure the check-in tomorrow


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 20, 2020)

we're open again


----------



## Zuicocku (Apr 20, 2020)

can you make 3 golden water cans?


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 20, 2020)

@Zuicocku 

Sure thing!  I'll need three gold nuggets and three watering cans to make them for ya.  PM the code whenever you're ready, I'll craft at your resident services unless there's anywhere else you'd rather have me craft at.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 20, 2020)

Can you craft me firewood and a golden watering can?


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 20, 2020)

@Alicia

Sure thing!  For the firewood, I'll need eight wood, and for the golden watering can, I need a gold nugget and a watering can.  Send the code whenever you're ready!


----------



## heymason (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi Umbreon! I would sure like an ironwood cupboard. If you get a chance, please let me know and I will happily send my Dodo code. My in-game name is Mason. Thank you


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 20, 2020)

@heymason

Yep!  I'll need twelve wood, six iron nuggets, and an ironwood dresser for an ironwood cupboard.  Send the code whenever you're ready!


----------



## Yukikuro (Apr 20, 2020)

If this is still available, can you craft a stone lion dog and a keyholder for me?


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 21, 2020)

@Yukikuro 

Yes, however, please don't ask for my services when it's closed!  There's usually a good reason why it's closed, you can always check back later to see if it's open.

With that said, I'll need twenty-four stone for the stone lion dog, and three wood and an iron nugget for the key holder.  Feel free to send the code at your leisure.


----------



## Leen (Apr 21, 2020)

Hello! May I request:

Mossy garden rock
Wooden bookshelf
Barbell
Zen-style stone


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 21, 2020)

@Leen

Yep!  I'll need fifteen stone and fifteen clump of weeds for the mossy garden rock, five books and ten wood for the wooden bookshelf, ten iron nuggets for the barbell, and thirty stone for the zen style stone.  Send the code whenever you're ready.


----------



## Leen (Apr 21, 2020)

@UmbreonRogue 

Grabbing the items now. Will dm you dodo if you're still available! Sorry, the books took me a minute to collect.


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 21, 2020)

@Leen 

That's totally fine!  I'm in no rush, though after this I'll be going AFK to anyone else reading this thread.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 21, 2020)

@UmbreonRogue Is the extra Mossy garden rock DIY recipe still available? ^^;


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 21, 2020)

@Jennifer

grabbing it rn, send the code when you're ready


----------



## Kurashiki (Apr 21, 2020)

@UmbreonRogue hi! would i be able to request a destinations signpost?


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 21, 2020)

@Kurashiki 

Sure thing!  I'll need four hardwood and eight softwood to make it, send the code when you're ready.


----------



## Polilla (Apr 21, 2020)

Hello, is it possible you can make me 2 plain wooden shop sign (wood x6), I can make you coconut juice


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 21, 2020)

@Polilla 

Yeah, since that's six per, I'll need twelve wood in all!  No need for the coconut juice, just send the code when you're ready.


----------



## Leen (Apr 21, 2020)

@UmbreonRogue Is fossil doorplate still up for grabs?


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 21, 2020)

@Leen

Hey there again!  It sure is, feel free to send the code whenever you're ready, I'm grabbing it rn.


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 22, 2020)

bump


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 23, 2020)

bump


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 24, 2020)

bump


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 26, 2020)

bump


----------



## samanthawbu (Apr 26, 2020)

Could I have a moon crafted please? I have the required materials. Also, is the dog house DIY recipe still available?


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 26, 2020)

@samanthawbu

It sure is!  And as for the moon, I'll need fifteen star fragments and a large star fragment.  I have to go mow the lawn but I'll PM you when I'm ready.


----------



## metswee (Apr 26, 2020)

Hey! could u craft the moon, crescent chair and 3 lily record players for me?


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 26, 2020)

@metswee 

Sure thing.  For the crescent moon chair, I'll need seven star fragments and a large star fragment.  The moon'll require fifteen star fragments and a large star fragment.  And to make three lily record players, it'll require fifteen white lilies, nine iron nuggets, and nine wood.  PM the code whenever you want.


----------



## windloft (Apr 26, 2020)

hihi umbreon, thank you so much for doing this service! a friend of mines is going through it and i wanted to give them something nice. is there any way you could craft the *crescent moon chair* and also a *golden watering can *for my own purposes? again, thank you so so much! i'll get a mini workbench set up real quick outside the airport too.


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 26, 2020)

@trish

I sure can!  For the crescent moon chair, I'll need seven star fragments and a large star fragment, and I'll need a gold nugget and a watering can for the golden water can.  PM the code whenever you're ready.


----------



## Zuicocku (Apr 26, 2020)

hello, could i request a golden watering can again?


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 26, 2020)

@Zuicocku 

Sure thing, I'll need a gold nugget and a watering can to craft one.  PM a code when you're ready.


----------



## Keepitcosmic (Apr 26, 2020)

hi can you please craft me a crescent moon chair? i have all the materials


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 26, 2020)

@Keepitcosmic Sure thing!  I imagine you know what I need to make it already then, feel free to send the code whenever it suits you!


----------



## jrenee7 (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi there,

If you are still open, I would love a Palm Tree Lamp, a Shell Lamp, & a Windflower Fan, please.

Also, is the DIY for the Pansy Table or Birdbath still available?

Thanks!


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 26, 2020)

@jrenee7 

Yep, they're both in fact still available!  I'll bring them both to you unless you only want one over the other.

As for the DIYs, I'll need four coconut, four wood, and four clay for the palm tree lamp, two giant clam and three clay for the shell lamp, and three red windflowers and two iron nuggets for the windflower fan.

PM the code whenever you're ready!


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 29, 2020)

bump


----------



## xiheeet (Apr 29, 2020)

Hello! If possible, I would love for you to craft me the following:

log bench
wild log bench
log dining table 
natural garden chair


----------



## Enkou (Apr 29, 2020)

I would very much love it if you could come and craft me some Wild Log Benches. 
And if your Deer Scare DIY is still available I would absolutely love to take it off your hands <3


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 29, 2020)

@xiheeet Sure thing, for all the furniture you want me to craft, I'll need 33 hardwood and two iron nuggets to craft them all!  Send the code when you're ready.

@Enkou Yep, wild log benches are 8 hardwood per to make, so give the amount of how many you want and I'll craft the max out of what's possible of what you gave me, and the deer scare is still available!  PM the code at your leisure.


----------



## Enkou (Apr 29, 2020)

Thank you for your generosity!


----------



## LilJulian (Apr 29, 2020)

Would I be able to have you craft these for me?  ^^
Deer scare (bamboo piece x3, stone x8, clump of weeds x3)
Beekeeper's hive (wasp nest x3, wood x5)
I'll PM the Dodo code, if you choose to craft them!


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 29, 2020)

@LilJulian Definitely, just send the code whenever you're ready.


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 30, 2020)

bump

@Trevorjs97 you asked me to let you know when I learn the coconut juice DIY


----------



## helbels (Apr 30, 2020)

hi! thank you so much for this thread, is it possible you could make me a crescent moon chair, a star clock, and a shell lamp?? (and if the shell partition diy is still available i’d like to take that as well!)


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 30, 2020)

@helbels It sure is.  Grabbing it rn, as for the DIYs you're asking me to craft, I'll need ten star fragments, one large fragment, one iron nugget, two giant clams, and four clay.  Send the code whenever you're ready!


----------



## onemaartje (Apr 30, 2020)

Could you craft me 4 iron garden tables?


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 30, 2020)

@onemaartje Yep, I'll need twenty iron nuggets to make em all.  PM the code at your leisure.


----------



## Trevorjs97 (Apr 30, 2020)

UmbreonRogue said:


> bump
> 
> @Trevorjs97 you asked me to let you know when I learn the coconut juice DIY


Oh I got one already, thanks for thinking of me though!


----------



## Sami (Apr 30, 2020)

Would you possibly be able to craft me two crescent moon chairs and a galaxy floor? Thank you!


----------



## lauren1 (Apr 30, 2020)

Could you craft me a dark rose wreath? I have the supplies needed


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 30, 2020)

@Sami Sure, I'll need nineteen star fragments and three large star fragments to craft everything.  PM the code when you're ready.

@lauren1 Yep, I'm guessing you already know the materials I need!  Send the code at your leisure.


----------



## UmbreonRogue (May 3, 2020)

bump


----------



## lackless (May 3, 2020)

Would you be able to craft me the following if possible (sorry the list is a bit long!!)
- Nova light x 4
- Shell lamp x 2
- Iron doorplate x 1

Edit: ah, am I correct in seeing from your list that you don’t have the ironwood low table? I have a spare of that DIY if you’d like it.


----------



## UmbreonRogue (May 3, 2020)

@lackless It'd be much appreciated, but not at all required lol

For what you're requesting, I need twenty star fragments, four giant clams, six clay, and two iron nuggets.  PM the dodocode when you're ready!


----------



## ellequaintrelle (May 3, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to get:
4x cherry blossom viewing lantern
1x cherry blossom wand
1x cherry blossom pochette


----------



## Doggowobble (May 3, 2020)

hello! could you craft me a mini diy workbench, and a swinging bench, and 4 coconut juices if your open?


----------



## UmbreonRogue (May 3, 2020)

@ellequaintrelle

Sure thing, I'll need thirty-three cherry blossom petals, four hardwood, and three star fragments.  Send the code at your own time!

@Doggowobble

Yep, I'll need eight wood, three hardwood, ten softwood, and two iron nuggets.  I didn't see the edit initially, but I'll also need four coconuts.  PM the code when you're ready!


----------



## Xdee (May 3, 2020)

Hi, can you craft me the gold armor? Do you have the diy for the rocket as well?


----------



## kiuprika (May 3, 2020)

Could I get the Ironwood cupboard DIY and have you craft:
Stone lion-dog (stone x24), [x3]Shell fountain (giant clam x5, stone x3), [x3]Shell stool (cowrie x5), [x3]Shell partition (venus comb x4, conch x4), [x3]Shell lamp (giant clam x2, clay x3), [x3]Wooden fish (wood x3), Fossil doorplate (fossil x1, stone x2), Fruit wreath (apple x2, pear x1, cherry x3, orange x3, peach x1)


----------



## UmbreonRogue (May 3, 2020)

@Xdee Yep, I'll need eight gold nuggets for the armor.  I don't have the rocket yet unfortunately, though I haven't visited Celeste yet so there might be a chance tonight!  Even if I don't, I'll notify you when I get the DIY.  Send the code when you're ready!

@kiuprika Sure, send the code when you're ready.

The service is now closed for the night, though I'll take care of everyone who asked before then!


----------



## Tumna43 (May 4, 2020)

kiuprika said:


> Could I get the Ironwood cupboard DIY and have you craft:
> Stone lion-dog (stone x24), [x3]Shell fountain (giant clam x5, stone x3), [x3]Shell stool (cowrie x5), [x3]Shell partition (venus comb x4, conch x4), [x3]Shell lamp (giant clam x2, clay x3), [x3]Wooden fish (wood x3), Fossil doorplate (fossil x1, stone x2), Fruit wreath (apple x2, pear x1, cherry x3, orange x3, peach x1)


Hi I was wondering if you could help me make a stone lion dog? Will pay or trade ?


----------



## UmbreonRogue (May 4, 2020)

@Tumna43 The stone-lion dog will require twenty-four stone to make, just PM the code when you're ready.  A few things though.

1)  This is a free crafting service.  I don't ask for or seek payment.  All I ask is that you provide the materials.
2)  You originally posted this while it was closed.  I was _sleeping_ when you did.  There's always a reason why the shop closes, whether it's just that I'm done for the day, AFK, sleeping, have no motivation to do the services that day, whatever.  Next time, please wait until it's open before you ask.


----------



## tealbear (May 4, 2020)

Hi! Thanks so much for doing this. Would you be able to craft three ironwood dressers and one iron garden chair?


----------



## UmbreonRogue (May 4, 2020)

@tealbear Yep, I'll need twenty-one wood and fifteen iron nuggets to make em.  Send the code when you're ready.


----------



## Sami (May 4, 2020)

Hi again! Is it possible to get a starry sky wall,  two Nova lights and a star clock please?


----------



## UmbreonRogue (May 4, 2020)

@Sami

Yep, I’ll PM you with the materials I need in an hour or so, sorry for the delay since I had to go AFK!


----------



## UmbreonRogue (May 11, 2020)

bump


----------



## Xdee (May 11, 2020)

hi! I have a few things on my list that I would like to be craft if you're still available!

crescent moon chair
asteroid
2 nova lights
lunar surface


----------



## UmbreonRogue (May 11, 2020)

@Xdee

I'll need thirty-four star fragments, three large star fragments, and ten stone to craft them all.  PM the code when you're ready.


----------



## effluo (May 11, 2020)

Hi! Can I get 3 crescent moon chairs and 1 astronaut please!

If I could have the beekeeper hive, water pump,and  palm tree lamp diy’s 
if that’s too many any one would be fine! Thank you


----------



## UmbreonRogue (May 11, 2020)

@effluo 

Yep, I'm getting the requested DIYs once I post this.  For what you're asking me to make, I'll need twenty-six star fragments, three large star fragment, and five iron nuggets.  PM the code at your leisure!


----------



## atlantisblue9 (May 11, 2020)

@UmbreaonRogue
Could I get 2 Ironwood Kitchenettes and 2 Ironwood Cupboards? I do not have the cutting board or the dresser but I do have the materials for them to be crafted if you could make them for me. I was wondering if you were still open to craft.
Also thank you for offering this.

Is there anyway I could get the Ironwood Bed Diy? Thank you so much


----------



## UmbreonRogue (May 11, 2020)

@atlantisblue9 

Sure, I'll need sixty wood, twenty-seven iron nuggets, and four hardwood.  PM the code when you're ready.


----------



## atlantisblue9 (May 11, 2020)

UmbreonRogue said:


> @atlantisblue9
> 
> Sure, I'll need sixty wood, twenty-seven iron nuggets, and four hardwood.  PM the code when you're ready.


Sent you the Dodo code.  Thank you


----------

